# Agco White Tractors



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I am thinking I might need to add to the fleet this year. I was thinking about a 6145 or a 6175 Agco White. The small frame has the 5.9 and the big frame has the 8.3 cummins. Both are full power shift transmissions. Should get an ivt transmission, but they are too much money still. What are your guys thoughts on them? I have been in and around one but never got to use one. They apear to be built like a tank, short the armor! Thanks!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You're talking about these right? I thought at first you were talking new but didn't think they were still branding tractors as White. Nice looking heavy tractors 

6145

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/3/7/2374-agco-white-6145.html

6175

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/3/7/2375-agco-white-6175.html


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Tractors! Just keep in mind some of the cummins engines WILL NOT burn biodiesel. Trust me ive been there done that... 1000 gallons of soy biodiesel and a whole fall of pure hell and about 1000 bucks worth of fuel additive. Anyway the transmissions shift VERY HARD (which I didnt mind you just have to brace yourself for it!). We used to own two fo them. and usually rented another one every fall.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes Grateful, those are the ones. I think I may have to go a ways to find one. That is a neat site where they give the price of what they were new. We have Hereford cattle too!

Nathan, thanks for the info. I ran biodiesel in a JD payloader for a month, and yes it was grief. Nothing like smelling French fries all day. So no I won't be doing that. How rough shifting? Where the accumulators not charged? I have run the big MX case tractors and are they worse then those for shifting? Did you have any other trouble? Did you have the bigger model?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats strange, we run bio diesel in everything, even in the little Kubota in our ZTR, no problems as of yet.

The bean oil helps to replace the sulfur that isn't in the diesel anymore.

If you have dirty tanks, hoses, etc the bean oil will clean em right out so plan on keeping fuel filters on hand at first.

We've been using it long enough that at first our supplier would order the bean oil in barrels, deliver that to the farm then when the truck came out to fill our tanks would put 500 gallons of fuel in the tank, suck the oil out of one drum, run the rest of the fuel in then add the next drum.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

So what do you do with the bean oil in cool weather?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> So what do you do with the bean oil in cool weather?


Run it in the winter as well, just have it winterized like any other fuel. 4000 gallon tank for summer fuel, 2000 gallon tank for winter fuel, use anti algae additive in both so we don't have to empty each one before switching to the other, no problems as of yet.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Thats strange, we run bio diesel in everything, even in the little Kubota in our ZTR, no problems as of yet.
> 
> The bean oil helps to replace the sulfur that isn't in the diesel anymore.
> 
> ...


I've run 100% in a few of my generators, one has a JD engine the other is a cummins. Mlappin is right, if you switch over plan on going through a few fuel filters. bio will clean your system out and take the paint off. You also need to make sure your fuel lines are bio fuel safe. 
Running it in the winter can be a tough thing. I've had to cut it with 911 and some regular diesel. 
I have a friend who converted his cummins 2500 dodge to 100% veggie oil. He starts the truck with diesel, then when it's warm he switches over to veggie. He has the veggie go through an extra engine coolant radiator to get it to be liquid in the cold.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The "multi fuel" gas line seems to hold up to it pretty well.

I haven't had it actually take the paint off, but it will turn it into a gooey rubbery mass that makes you wonder if you really want to touch it without gloves on.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like more reasons for me to not use it. it gets old real quick?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

nathan.martzfarms said:


> Good Tractors! Just keep in mind some of the cummins engines WILL NOT burn biodiesel. Trust me ive been there done that... 1000 gallons of soy biodiesel and a whole fall of pure hell and about 1000 bucks worth of fuel additive. Anyway the transmissions shift VERY HARD (which I didnt mind you just have to brace yourself for it!). We used to own two fo them. and usually rented another one every fall.


Never ran one of the 6 series Whites. However if that transmissions is anything like the ones in the New Hollands, they need calibrated once in awhile. We rented a NH once that seemed like it slipped in a few gears and was REAL harsh in a few others, had the owners manual in the cab, the procedure needs to be followed exactly but is not that hard to do and makes a world of difference. From my understanding in calibrate mode the computer just engages each gear until it notices a rpm drop in the motor, then it uses that data to control how fast or slow it shifts into each gear, actually it uses that data to control the flow of oil to each clutch pack. If it's shifting harsh it needs lower flow to that pack, if it feels like its slipping it needs more flow to that one.



MT hayer said:


> Sounds like more reasons for me to not use it. it gets old real quick?


Not any sooner than any other diesel, bio diesel is more prone to algae problems though since you have the presence of a organic oil. To be perfectly honest most diesel fuels have a higher chance of a algae problem since the sulfur has been reduced in them. The summer blend that was left over when we switched to winter blend will burn just fine. By the end of the month will be using last years summer fuel with no problems.

Sulfur used to used as a antibiotic before penicillin came into wide use. It also has some anti algae properties as well.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Our 6125 shifts harsh going from 9 to 10, but really harsh going back down 10 to 9. Just about throws you out the seat into the steering wheel kind of harsh. Just don't get the time to play around with the calibration like I should to try and figure it out, but most guys you talk to all say the same thing.

I will say we use it on the baler and love it for that as the low gears have minimal mph changes between them and the shifting is very smooth. Tractor steers very short also for a 4wd. Engine seems to be a touch harsh on fuel, but don't have a comparable tractor that size to judge it off of.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not bad for $35,000

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8010337


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

No 3430 it isn't I agree. They seem to be a tough well put together outfit. The series of these that end with 4 are a dry clutch, semi power shift. The ones that end with 5, are wet clutch full power shift. Tough to find out here, because everyone keeps them!

6125, do you round bale with it? It always starts and runs? The cab is easy to get into? Harsh on fuel as in 8 gal an hour? If you have any idea sure let us know.

Mlappin, I sure agree with the lack of sulfur. I can really tell in the old caterpillar engines. I didn't realize sulfur was a cleaner, not just a cetane, lubricity part. I know the JD loader I used to run, we had bad problems with the algae in the tank. I think we started using Stabil microbicide to treat. So this biodiesel, makes up for it, do you notice a power difference? I use Stanydyne, FPS, and Lucas diesel fuel treat now. Is there any others that put more sulfur in fuel? How many filters till your 80 gal tractor tank is clean?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had a big problem plugging filters, maybe change the first few sooner than normal. It's not like you fill up with bio diesel today your brand new filter will be plugged tomorrow.

Guys on the Cummins forums that might be getting over 500 horse out of their 5.9's claim to add a quart of two stroke oil with each fill up, my thought is the bean oil does the same thing.

Transmissions in the Whites should work PERFECTLY always, it's a White after all. Transmission is also manufactured by FUNK/JohnDeere which might play a teeny part in it.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> No 3430 it isn't I agree. They seem to be a tough well put together outfit. The series of these that end with 4 are a dry clutch, semi power shift. The ones that end with 5, are wet clutch full power shift. Tough to find out here, because everyone keeps them!
> 
> 6125, do you round bale with it? It always starts and runs? The cab is easy to get into? Harsh on fuel as in 8 gal an hour? If you have any idea sure let us know.


We pull a 348 small square and a bale bandit behind.  The gearing is perfect for us. I've pulled a round baler a few times and it worked well on that also. ALWAYS starts, even when cold. Cab is easy in and out of, but warning: the door probably weighs 60 pounds, so don't need to slam it for it to shut. Don't honestly know how much it burns/hour, but I think it sucks. Will know better after this year, as it'll be compared to a 4255 that we just purchased.

Have a problem not yet solved with the 4-way flasher/headlight setup. When you use them together, all of a sudden, lights go out, smell of hot wires burning, dash is hot to the touch around the switches. Then all of a sudden with 4-ways switch shut off, poof the lights will come back on again. Just love electrical glitches.

Brakes aren't the greatest. It stops, but it takes a heavy push to get it to stop.

Have trouble backing up to hook up implements with it. The "foot n inch" petal doesn't exactly work right. There's no "riding the clutch" so to speak. It's either stopped, or it's going. Might be the switch, might be the coil, I don't know. Gave an expert 2500 to work on it and still doesn't work right.

It is a heavy built tractor for 125 hp. The trans and rear, when you look at them, just look like a lot of steel compared to the newer tractors of today.

All in all, I like the tractor. But wish I could get the odds and ends cleaned up then life would be all good.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If they have the 8.3 cummins then starting in the winter should be no problem. We have one MF rotary that has the old school 8.3, no glow plugs and no need for ether either. If it won't start on it's own then no point as nothing else is going to start either. The newer MF rotary has the electronic 8.3 in it. No throttle lever to speak of, has a knob instead to control throttle, has glow plugs, starts better then the old 8.3 in the cold.

Personally I like a brake pedal that takes a little effort to push, I don't like ones that the littlest bit of pressure and one wheel locks up. Old school here I guess, used to the mechanical brakes on the Super series of Olivers and even the later 1600, 1700 and 1800's.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Ooh yes, the dirty tough olivers! They were a good machine. Still a few out here going. I think the 6125 has the 5.9? I sure would like to try one sometime. Yes those little things. As long as it doesn't burn up, it gives it character right! Must have a wire pinched some where. I would start at the lights and work in, or disconnect a few wires at a time?


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

MT hayer said:


> Yes Grateful, those are the ones. I think I may have to go a ways to find one. That is a neat site where they give the price of what they were new. We have Hereford cattle too!
> 
> Nathan, thanks for the info. I ran biodiesel in a JD payloader for a month, and yes it was grief. Nothing like smelling French fries all day. So no I won't be doing that. How rough shifting? Where the accumulators not charged? I have run the big MX case tractors and are they worse then those for shifting? Did you have any other trouble? Did you have the bigger model?


Sorry i have been super busy havent had time to get to the computer. MX tractors are like rideing a baby buggy compared to those tractors... we actually had agcos... Same tractor different color. Only trouble we had was we went through about 6 ac compressors in one tractor. Never had any trouble with the other though. you would be happy with both of these machines!


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

This is sure good to know. Is there going to be any place in the country to make a buy on one? I have to travel to get anything anyway!


----------

